# Refinishing barrel and receiver



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wondering of $200 is a good deal for a black refinishing on a single shot shotgun for the barrel and receiver. They will disassemble, hot dip, and reassamble my Winchester 37 for $200. Sounds good to me, just want some confirmation on this.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sound a little high to me. I checked out a lot of refinisher's websites when I was looking at getting my pistol refinished and some of them also did long guns. Check out http://www.fordsguns.com/ as they have a good reputation. There are others out there also that do good work.

Edit: After checking Ford's and a couple of others, that $200 may not be too bad a deal.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

You're going to black finish that classic old single-shot? Say it ain't so. That wouldn't look right in anything but a nice dark blue job. 







Blue job...man that sounds dirty.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Blue-Job????????


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I removed the wood today and brought the gun to the shop. He owes me a favor or two. He is going to bead-blast and Hot dip black for only $150. Better that $200. From what I understand, most Winchesters were black not blue. I am looking to make something that dosent look like it came off a shelf, but something that is mine.

The wood is being refinished by a friend of mine who is a master furniture maker and he is going to bleach the walnut and stain a birch color, much lighter. I am looking forward to getting all my pieces back and putting her back together.


----------

